# Best MTB Camera Phone Shot You've taken



## chongoman (Jun 25, 2006)

Here's mine of BrianC from our CO Road trip in June 2012.


----------



## blurredboy (Jan 3, 2006)

Amasa Back a few weeks ago...


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## wandr (Nov 9, 2004)

Awww man, BEST?! That's a tough call!

I'm gonna have to go with this one from Rampage last year...









Although I could have gone with this one or this one or a half dozen others!

--Mark


----------



## wandr (Nov 9, 2004)

Is that Alafia? It looks really familiar to me!

--Mark


----------



## Blindside (Jan 12, 2013)

*The mutt and me*

This is definitely one of my favourites. Not technically brilliant photo like some of those above, but I always love riding with the dog, and this single track in Forrest, Aus, is awesome...


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Taken with a Samsung Galaxy


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Overlook of the big pit at Santos, Fl
iPhone 5 takes great pics


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rainy nasty day, but got some cool shots
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Tabletop, Briones. iPhone.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Pre-ride morning


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

wandr said:


> Is that Alafia? It looks really familiar to me!
> 
> --Mark


This was on a little 1 mile section of singletrack at Cypress Creek Preserve in Pasco. It is part of my dirty road ride out of my house in Lutz.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Frequent_Traveller (Sep 9, 2009)

*Straight ahead - Objective in sight! *


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Taken on the Blue Sky trail with my old LG phone


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel like I've taken better but this pic expresses this ride perfectly.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i can't decide whether it is the sunset or the fog...you make the choice:


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

From this past Thursday in the Phoenix area, turned out decent.


From PMP - Land of Oz


----------



## trailjunkee (Mar 16, 2011)

Dupont State Forest. Summer of 2012.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Here's a shot from the east rim of Gooseberry Mesa (Gander Trail), looking at Zion National Park.
Iphones aren't too bad.


----------



## k9rocco (Jan 14, 2013)

Photo from dirt jumps at Santos


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Vhom (May 23, 2007)




----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's one I took recently.


----------



## robertj (Feb 1, 2005)

Sony Ericson w760 wallpaper from our first trip to the Alps. We take those phones on every trip outside the U.S., and they have been great for us.


----------



## chrisbtsc (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a few that I took with my iphone 4s.

Folsom Lake: From various areas.


















American River @ Cronan Ranch









Star Lake near Lake Tahoe


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A few recent Samsung Galaxy Note shots.


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

Hangover Trail


----------



## GarryB (Jan 12, 2004)

Near Park City Utah, August 2012


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

my fuji adventure hi


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

_Alberto_ said:


> I feel like I've taken better but this pic expresses this ride perfectly.


Is that Patapsco?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

^^^^ Slaughter Pen. Yummmmmm.........


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

mudforlunch said:


> Is that Patapsco?


Yes it is. Landing Rd entrance down blue trail. That was taken right after the stream crossing where there are now two log obstacles. Good eye!


----------



## Big Hooper (Dec 31, 2011)

Ive got two....


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Doesn't have the bike in in but I biked up to here and slung the hammock.
May not be the best phone pic I have taken but it is the most recent one I like.


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

FreeCoffee said:


> View attachment 778237


Glorious :thumbsup:


----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Friend of mine, admiring the view near Boulder, CO


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

pixelninja said:


> Friend of mine, admiring the view near Boulder, CO
> 
> View attachment 783527


My only question is what are you doing there when you should be over there?

Pretty view, but the riding looks flat.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

From the top of the climb:










On the way up:


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

The story behind the photo is what makes it great. Headed to a new adventure. Taking on a hill that no one else has done before. Can't really verify that statement, but we don't know anyone who knows anyone else that has made it to the top. Still it was a super fun day. One of my favorite rides of my mtb life.


----------



## rwb97 (Sep 21, 2013)

Here's my favourites of my snaps:







































(All taken with a Nokia Lumia 920 at Woulstonbury Hill & Devils ****, West Sussex, UK)

Love some of the stuff in this thread, its incredible what smartphone cameras are capable of now, and the convenience is brilliant!


----------



## Bigred72 (Feb 2, 2014)

Screenshot from GoPro. Rock Gardens on Paradise Rim in St. George, Utah.










Taken with my Galaxy S3. Top of Turtle Wall in St. George, Utah.


----------



## rwb97 (Sep 21, 2013)

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ersal-lens-adapter-for-most-camera-p?ref=live


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Raystown


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Levels adjusted in PS Touch on my phone for an "HDR" look


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Polychrome pass, Denali National Park, Nokia Lumia 920


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Taken on the Monte Bar trail with my Samy Note phone

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Summer. AK.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

A1an said:


>


hmmmm...looks familiar


----------



## NineNerdrip9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Toss up between these two shots. 
1.schults creek pass Prescott 
2.cats peak in Mesa







3. Grand view in bigbear gf said to put this one up. It's her fav


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Very close to a boundary of Mt Diablo State Park, taken by my assistant while me and my boss let him rest (he is not a regular cyclist).


----------



## gtckim (Oct 9, 2011)

Here are my favorites of my Cannondale Trail SL4:

1. Mulberry Gap 2013. 


2. Some State Park in NJ 2012 (Pre-upgrades)


----------



## y33dave (May 21, 2007)

Here are a few of my favorites:

18 Road, Annual Spring Fruita Trip, 2011








Porcupine Rim, Annual Fall Moab Trip, 2011 








Western Rim, Annual Spring Fruita Trip, 2012








Amasa Back?, Annual Fall Moab Trip, 2012








Steve's Loop, Annual Spring Fruita Trip, 2013








Amasa Back, Annual Fall Moab Trip, 2013


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Heart of Philadelphia

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverBullet (Dec 5, 2008)

*Getting Reeb'd on North Backbone - Salida, CO*

Me and my All Mountain Reeb SS on The North Backbone Trail in Salida, CO last week.


----------



## Lovin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Can't decide.*

This one:








or this one:


----------



## bongski (Dec 8, 2011)

FreeCoffee said:


> View attachment 778237


That bike and trail looks awfully familiar. :thumbsup:









I also like this one.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Typical early morning fun for me.


----------



## mtxtremist (Mar 4, 2014)

*at the ANGKOR WAT*









Early morning ride at the temple of ANGKOR WAT in Seam Reap, Cambodia&#8230;.the best way to enjoy the breathtaking ancient city. (iPhone 4S photos)









LINUS ESCANDOR PHOTOJOURNALIST


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

*many to chose from *


----------



## _azmtbr_ (Oct 6, 2006)

*En route to Windgate Pass, ala Gateway trailhead, McDowell Mtns, Scottsdale.*

From about a month ago... iPhone 4S


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

_azmtbr_ said:


> From about a month ago... iPhone 4S


ooooh this was tinkered with a lot !


----------



## _azmtbr_ (Oct 6, 2006)

goRz said:


> ooooh this was tinkered with a lot !


That depends on how you look at "tinkered". I did use an app that combines 2 images at exposures optimized for the highs and lows, called ProHDR. Works great for those times when the proprietary phone cam exposes only for the highs and looses the lows, or vice versa. From there, I just upped the contrast a touch and adjusted the exposure to get all the detail available. Still shot (and edited trailside) with a phone!


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

that's impressive trailside tinkering ! 



_azmtbr_ said:


> That depends on how you look at "tinkered". I did use an app that combines 2 images at exposures optimized for the highs and lows, called ProHDR. Works great for those times when the proprietary phone cam exposes only for the highs and looses the lows, or vice versa. From there, I just upped the contrast a touch and adjusted the exposure to get all the detail available. Still shot (and edited trailside) with a phone!


----------



## _azmtbr_ (Oct 6, 2006)

gorz said:


> that's impressive trailside tinkering !


lmao!


----------



## Danlp002 (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Pedro39 (Mar 4, 2014)

This was last summer at the lookout on the Frisby Ridge ride near Revelstoke BC


----------



## Danlp002 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cow says "you going my way?"


----------



## DoUEvenShredBro (Feb 26, 2014)

Pedro39 said:


> This was last summer at the lookout on the Frisby Ridge ride near Revelstoke BC
> 
> View attachment 874311


That's a nice shot. Love the mountains in the backdrop. Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdc (Apr 26, 2006)

Taken early summer last year, currently covered under about a foot of snow and ice :-(


----------



## Asimo5000 (Jan 26, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t31/887025_10100672965739287_1924797713_o.jpg

Taken on a bike ride


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pleasanton , Ca


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

_azmtbr_ said:


> From about a month ago... iPhone 4S


Sick!


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Looking down at my old town.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

My new town.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

You choose. Mostly taken in Colorado.


----------



## raynman (Dec 5, 2006)

Winter riding conditions: Sonoma County, CA


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

This...

View attachment 874328


And This one..









Are to of my faves.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

This...









And This one..

View attachment 874330


Are two of my faves.


----------



## melster (Sep 11, 2009)

On my way to Santiago Peak!


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

River Bend Park! Jupiter, Florida
This is part of a trail that runs from the Atlantic Ocean to Lake Okeechobee!


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

Got this one while in Austin visiting the wifes little sister.


----------



## Liquidaddict4life777 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Everglades fla..Levee*


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

mdc said:


> Taken early summer last year, currently covered under about a foot of snow and ice :-(
> 
> View attachment 874313


Awesome Picture!


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Rock dude said:


> Looking down at my old town.


old town, Santa Clara? New town...?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Might not be my best, but always liked this one...










SPP


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been around the lake many times but never saw things from this vantage point.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a really dangerous place to stop and leave your bike on the trail


Danlp002 said:


>


----------



## Danlp002 (Nov 20, 2010)

not really can see anyone coming from the right. this is texas it is for the most part flat'ish land...lol that is why i hate riding here(spoiled growing up in Colorado) but at least there are a couple places to ride.


----------



## betorac (Oct 17, 2012)

Chicago has hills!


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

A never ending, hunger starved, leg burning, 4 hour trek through thick mud with no relief. It was a nightmare haha - but we loved it. (London, Ontario Canada)


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

lots of awesome pics, keep them comming poeple !!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*No Hills Here...*









In December and January, we were lucky to have miles of rideable trails with 2-3 feet of packed snow. When you got off trail though, you'd endo into 4' of fluff...


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is one I like:


----------



## a.d.85 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Magnificent 7*









Here's one from last spring on the Magnificent 7 trails in Moab. More of my photos on Flickr.


----------



## Nithzen (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## pixelninja (Jan 7, 2004)

Buffalo Creek, CO. November 2013


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Burning Mountain*









Wildspitz Sunset

Location: Wildspitz, Switzerland

Same Place more Pictures Wildspitz - Trail Fotos Mountainbike Touren Bilder
Full view and more Info
Wildspitz Tour - Mountainbiketour zum Rossberg ab Sattel ins Ägeri Tal Kanton Schwyz und Zug

Date: 08 okt 2013 by Galaxy noteII
Photo Gallery

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

Liquidaddict4life777 said:


>


is this shark valley?


----------



## CMUrider (Feb 25, 2005)

A couple years ago testing bikes at the Southeast Bike Expo in Conyers, GA:


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

One of my favourites, getting an early morning ride in and watching the sun rise on my new bike.








After a day of racing at Stromlo


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

brentos said:


> View attachment 875214
> 
> 
> In December and January, we were lucky to have miles of rideable trails with 2-3 feet of packed snow. When you got off trail though, you'd endo into 4' of fluff...


Ogden Canyon/Coldwater overlook?


----------



## Bigred72 (Feb 2, 2014)

BST from 12th Street to WSU and back.


----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

A couple years ago at Blanket's Creek in Woodstock, Ga. iPhone 4S



AJ


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

18 Road Trails, Fruita, Co









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nithzen (Sep 21, 2007)

@marcusmarquettti


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Colonel Flagg said:


> Ogden Canyon/Coldwater overlook?


Yep. I think this was January 2.

Rode up Wheel Creek, East Fork, and Green Pond; through the resort on Penny Lane; up and down Overlook, down Maples, through IceBox Canyon and out Wheel Creek.

Great ride, did a number of these while the conditions allowed. Better than the skiing this winter!


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

brentos said:


> Yep. I think this was January 2.
> 
> Rode up Wheel Creek, East Fork, and Green Pond; through the resort on Penny Lane; up and down Overlook, down Maples, through IceBox Canyon and out Wheel Creek.
> 
> Great ride, did a number of these while the conditions allowed. Better than the skiing this winter!


Nice! I wondered if they were packed enough to ride. Did you have snow tires? Where all those trails packed from snowshoers?


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Tailgatin'


----------



## clearthought (Mar 18, 2014)

This is one of my favorite photos I've taken period. Taken with a ZTE virgin mobile phone.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic, 29x2.35" at 9 PSI. THey actually performed as well as the fatbikes I borrowed this winter.

Yes snowshoers had packed them down, especially over the holidays.


----------



## Brandon5132 (Feb 17, 2011)

my favorite picture from today.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

*Santa Fe, NM*

Top of 401 Road, Crust Butt, CO









Santa Fe NM, La Tierra Trails


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Hill Country Redneck (Mar 22, 2014)

Stopped for a water break at my home trail, Brushy Creek Trail in Cedar Park, Texas.

My pictures seem pretty boring compared to many of the ones y'all have posted.










Found this lil beauty out exploring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

Virginia key today in Miami Florida. First time ever mountain biking.


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

a.d.85 said:


> View attachment 875345
> 
> 
> More of my photos on Flickr.


Outstanding pictures on your Flickr account man! You've inspired me to use the camera more. Your photographs showed excellent composition. I could feel each one as if I was there. Thank you for an awesome Sunday morning journey!


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

The Panorama I took while standing on the podium for the first time in my 2nd race ever at Barry-Roubaix.


----------



## NoHg (Apr 4, 2007)

Around 13K ft. Altitude above 12,500 always makes me feel like I want to die.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

It's pretty crazy the quality of photo you can get from a cell phone now a days....
Fat bike race in Ontario.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

Rise zombie thread!



AJ


----------



## Nithzen (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

Old school. Yes, I still sport square taper cranks:


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Gfdu 2014


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Spdu4ia said:


> View attachment 1002285


nice


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

Hill Country ******* said:


> Stopped for a water break at my home trail, Brushy Creek Trail in Cedar Park, Texas.
> 
> My pictures seem pretty boring compared to many of the ones y'all have posted.
> 
> ...


Picnic and Dave's Ditch!

Here's a couple from St. Ed's last fall.



















Here's a shot showing Brushy Creek from the cliff on Gnargasm just before the wooden feature.










Here's upper Bull Creek near the first 360 crossing.


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

*Couple phone shots from my bag-O-pics.*


----------



## qdavison (May 10, 2015)

Along the Deschutes River trail in Bend, OR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

For some reason this one from the top of Rays Revenge at Raystown Lake stands out to me.


----------



## slim23 (Jan 3, 2009)

Shot at Bonelli Park in San Dimas last month.


----------



## copper (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my Gigaset QV830 using Tapatalk


----------

